# uploaded - 2 Tage Premium zu vergeben



## Batze (6. Januar 2014)

Weiß net ob das erlaubt ist, denke aber mal schon.

Also ich bekomme jeden Monat bei uploaded zu meinem Premium Account einen Code wo irgendwer 2 Tage umsonst Premium nutzen kann, also das ist dann full speed downloaden ohne Limits.

Also, wer Interesse hat, einfach melden. 1 frei Code für diesen Monat (2 Tage, genau 48 Stunden) habe ich noch.

Wer allerdings nicht weiß, was das ist, und wie er es am besten nutzen kann, bitte nicht melden, denn dafür ist es eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## T1K (6. Januar 2014)

Hi, würde mich über den Code echt freuen!

Gruß 

T1000


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2014)

Hast Post

Code ist weg, bis nächsten Monat.


----------



## T1K (6. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank Batze


----------



## Batze (9. Februar 2014)

Nächster Code steht bereit.


----------



## Worrel (9. Februar 2014)

Ich frage mich bei solchen Anbietern immer, welche Unmengen an Inhalten es denn da gibt, daß es sich lohnt, da einen Premium Account anzulegen und monatlich für "keine Wartezeit" zu zahlen ...


----------



## Batze (10. März 2014)

So, hab mal wieder einen 48 Stunden Code.


----------



## Shagter (11. März 2014)

würde ich gerne nehmen


----------



## Batze (14. März 2014)

Shagter schrieb:


> würde ich gerne nehmen



Hast Post


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2014)

Habe mal wieder einen 48 Stunden Code zu vergeben.


----------



## frozenroad (13. Mai 2014)

würde mich für den Account interessieren


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2014)

Sorry, aber der vom 6.5. ist schon abgelaufen.


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei solchen Anbietern immer, welche Unmengen an Inhalten es denn da gibt, daß es sich lohnt, da einen Premium Account anzulegen und monatlich für "keine Wartezeit" zu zahlen ...


Warez werden anscheinend genug dort gelagert............


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2014)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Warez werden anscheinend genug dort gelagert............


Das ist dann das nächste, was ich nicht verstehe:
Wieso zahlt man, um nicht zahlen zu müssen? 
Und wieso zahlt man dann nicht direkt an die Spiele Hersteller, um die für das gelungene Spiel zu unterstützen?


----------



## smooth1980 (15. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist dann das nächste, was ich nicht verstehe:
> Wieso zahlt man, um nicht zahlen zu müssen?
> Und wieso zahlt man dann nicht direkt an die Spiele Hersteller, um die für das gelungene Spiel zu unterstützen?


Weil Geiz anscheinend geil ist.Für rund 10 € bekommt man so einen Premium Account bei denen und kann runterladen was man will.Spiele ,Filme oder Musik.
Einen ganzen Monat lang.Jetzt rechne mal aus wie oft du fürn 10er ins Kino gehen kannst.Oder wieviele Top Games du fürn 10er im Laden bekommst..........
Mir wäre das ganze zu heiß aber Ich hab da einige im Freundeskreis die nur downloaden.
Muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Juni 2014)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Weil Geiz anscheinend geil ist.Für rund 10 € bekommt man so einen Premium Account bei denen und kann runterladen was man will.Spiele ,Filme oder Musik.
> Einen ganzen Monat lang.Jetzt rechne mal aus wie oft du fürn 10er ins Kino gehen kannst.Oder wieviele Top Games du fürn 10er im Laden bekommst..........
> Mir wäre das ganze zu heiß aber Ich hab da einige im Freundeskreis die nur downloaden.
> Muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen.



Meine Erfahrung ist sowieso, dass die Wertschätzung und der Genuss des Mediums leiden, wenn man es für lau bekommt. Mir geht es z.B. so, dass ich viel lieber eine CD kaufen gehe die Hülle aufmache und in aller Ruhe mir die Scheibe anhöre. Selbst Mp3s für die man bezahlt kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da ich da dann die bestmögliche Qualität haben will und mir das Erlebnis "CD-Kauf" fehlen würde.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, jetzt kriechen sie wieder aus den Ecken.
Der Böse der sowas wie eben uploaded, oder Mega und wie sie alle heißen benutzt.

Keiner von euch benutzt also mal sowas wie youtube?, niemand benutzt Internet Radio, internet TV u.s.w.?, ganz kostenlos geht das ja, lol, mal einfach so, noch nie habt ihr mit Kumpels mal das eine oder auch andere an Medien ausgetauscht?
Niemals mal den einen Film, Musik oder auch Game mal weiter gegeben?

Niemals natürlich.
Aber dafür kennen sich einige doch sehr gut aus mit diesen Plattformen. Wie das denn? Nur vom Hören Sagen?

Andere Menschen darauf zu beurteilen warum man eine Plattform im Internet nutzt, wieso, aus welchem Zweck, egal. Hauptsache erstmal das anbringen was gerade Hype ist, jaja.
Was für eine scheinheilige verlogene Welt.


----------



## Lukecheater (16. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Keiner von euch benutzt also mal sowas wie youtube?, niemand benutzt Internet Radio, internet TV u.s.w.?, ganz kostenlos geht das ja, lol, mal einfach so, noch nie habt ihr mit Kumpels mal das eine oder auch andere an Medien ausgetauscht?
> Niemals mal den einen Film, Musik oder auch Game mal weiter gegeben?
> 
> Niemals natürlich.



Falls du dich auch auf mich beziehst: Das hab ich nirgends gesagt und ich hab dich hier auch nicht für irgendwas verurteilt. Das ist lediglich meine Erfahrung mit kostenloser Musik, Filmen, whatever. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Auch mit extrem günstigen Spielen à la Humble Bundle hab ich diese Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Oh ja, jetzt kriechen sie wieder aus den Ecken.
> Der Böse der sowas wie eben uploaded, oder Mega und wie sie alle heißen benutzt.
> 
> Keiner von euch benutzt also mal sowas wie youtube?, niemand benutzt Internet Radio, internet TV u.s.w.?, ganz kostenlos geht das ja, lol, mal einfach so, noch nie habt ihr mit Kumpels mal das eine oder auch andere an Medien ausgetauscht?
> ...


a) ich hab nur Fragen gestellt.

b) YouTube, iNet Radio+TV sind generell kostenlos - abgesehen von kompletten Filmen, die man bei YT auch(!) findet, passt das nicht wirklich als Vergleich. Zudem zahlt man ja für irgendwas auch GEZ.
Erst wenn man sich auf Streaming Seiten mit aktuellen Filmen rumtreibt, betritt man rechtliche Grauzonen.

c) Originaldatenträger darf man durchaus verleihen und teilweise sogar kopiert weitergeben (bei Musik CDs iirc 7x)

d) auf One Click Hostern gibt's ja nicht ausschliesslich Raubkopien. Und ich sehe einen Unterschied bei der Ersparnis von 30+ Euro für einen 2-minütigen Bonustrack auf einer japanischen CD Ausgabe, von der man schon die EU Version besitzt, im Gegenzug zum Extremfall, daß man so viele GB an Raubkopien da runterladen würde, daß es sich lohnt, monatlich dafür zu bezahlen.

e) gibt's dann noch das "Demo" Argument. zB die letzte Platte der Progressive Rock Band Transatlantic mit 75 Minuten Laufzeit und 2 genretypischen Tracks, die um die 30 Minuten Laufzeit haben. Die kann man nicht mal ansatzweise mit den üblichen 30 Sekunden Hörschnipseln bei Amazon & Co beurteilen, da muß man den ganzen Track hören, um das beurteilen zu können. Hab ich gemacht, für gut befunden und mir die CD daraufhin bestellt. (Wie übrigens auch bei vielen anderen Progressive Rock CDs mit zu kurzen Hörproben, die ich mir dann bei YT angehört habe)

PS: die letzte Software Raubkopie habe ich vor 14 Jahren gehabt, nicht mal installiert und trotzdem hat mir ein Virus die Festplatte geschreddert. Seitdem kommen mir nur Originale auf den Rechner.


----------



## Jonas441 (25. Juni 2014)

Wann gibt es wieder einen neuen Code, könnte ihn gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2014)

Hast Post

Code für diesen Monat ist weg.


----------



## Bananaface (30. August 2014)

Kann ich den Code für diesen Monat haben?


----------



## Batze (4. September 2014)

Hast post.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

So, lange nicht mehr hier was gesagt, weil die 48 Stunden Codes immer schnell sofort weg waren.
Habe jetzt mal wieder einen hier übrig.

Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Aber bitte nicht die Leute die von mir schon gut bedient worden sind, andere dürfen auch mal ran.


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2015)

Für diesen Monat ist weg, bis nächsten Monat.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2015)

Code für diesen Monat vergeben. Bis nächsten Monat.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2015)

Neuer 48 Stunden Code ist da.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2015)

Code für diesen Monat vergeben. Bis nächsten Monat.


----------

